# Met an INTJ today



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep. A professor of mine. Se saw me today so we could discuss our most recent exam. In class, she has a very high energy style, and I'd swear she was an F.

We got to talking about MBTI and we exchanged types. When she told me hers I said, "No you're not!" (maybe not so much with an exclamation point)
So she explained, and, yeah, she is.

A female--an INTJ--my professor--in the Wellness department. For a little while I was starting to think that the kindness of Wellness is not for the heartless....

Points and Purposes of this posting:
1. Must one be heartless to be INTJ? (I would say I am, because I don't usually care about others' feelings as much as I am concerned with group dynamics).

2. Are there notable differences between the female and the male INTJ? ..... besides boobs! =p

3. Wellness is not about being nice; it's about educating people to make healthy decisions in all aspects of their life.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

1. If you were heartless you would be without an essential cardio-vascular muscle. You would have severe trouble with the whole circulatory system thing then, wouldn't you?

No, you do not have to be heartless to be INTJ. You just don't require the same in terms of interpersonal sensitivity as some people do. This is not merely a matter of thinking, the Ni itself functions with that Te to basically understand almost any approach people take. Emotions exist in you to the degree that your motivations operate on some cognitive level. That is all emotions really are, motivators. Another reason why Fi is advantageous. 

2. No. I had recently found that my INTJ girlfriend had issues with comprehending this, but if anything the basic differences between any two gender roles is similar. The female of the species derives more pleasure from life than males do. By pleasure I mean that they have better sensory and cognitive processing abilities than men (in a broad general sense). Whilst us men (INTJs) are the victims of aspie like focus. 

Wellness is about being F. Someone had to say it. The idea of decisions as divisible under the banners of healthy/unhealthy or right/wrong is in itself an unhealthy way of dichotomizing a rather more complex system.

Enjoy. Oh and do try to become more familiar with your prof. Us INTJs, though combatant and conflicting in nature are made for each other.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Wellness is not always black and white. Some of what is healthy for me would not be healthy for you (and vice versa). So we don't go around telling people to stop drinking because of the negative effects. Heck, I'll even have a few drinks now and then. It's about listening to your body and your external circumstances.
Really, there's so much more; but I'm pretty sure I'll bore all who read this if I continue.

Yeah, that's very true about the emotions. You really hit it.

And, yes, we INTJs do like to stick together, don't we? (Although I met one once and really couldn't stand him).


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Wellness can also be approached through a more intellectual or scientific point of view, I don't see why it should only be appropriate for or liked by F's. Maybe this thing is really challenging for her and she figures she can contribute to humanity as well this way?


----------

